
Facebook's Mark Chevillet Gives an Update on Brain-Computer Interface Progress - teklaperry
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/consumer-electronics/portable-devices/heres-how-facebooks-braincomputer-interface-development-is-progressing
======
naxonlabs
Very interesting! [https://www.techtimes.com/articles/247597/20200226/brain-
rea...](https://www.techtimes.com/articles/247597/20200226/brain-reading-tech-
really-coming-heres-what-happened-facebooks-computer.htm)
[https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/consumer-
elec...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/consumer-
electronics/portable-devices/heres-how-facebooks-braincomputer-interface-
development-is-progressing)

"Mind reading" is a reality, along the time the accuracy and understanding of
what's going on in the brain will be improved. Naxon Labs is doing it at is
own way [https://www.naxonlabs.com](https://www.naxonlabs.com)

